# First Century Complete



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

just finished my first century (only been riding a year and a half)

It was the MS Ride starting out of Ventura, Ca (hopefully pics soon)

It was wet, muddy in parts, a little cold, and awesome. My feet were often numb, my hands went numb, my junk went numb. Rode through cramps and pain to finish my longest ride to date.

5,200 feet total elevation Gain

5 hours 41 minutes or riding time, Avg speed 17.3pmh


----------



## crazyc (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats. Good ride for a good cause. Hope it's
the first of many.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Congrats on a great ride... would love to see pics!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice! Especially given the conditions.

Kudos!


----------



## mitchtaylorsbro (Oct 25, 2010)

Good job! I just started training for the Solvang Century with Team in Training. It'll be down in that area, but I think the route has less elevation gain. That one long uphill looks like a heartbreaker to me!


----------

